# It just ain't right



## Tucsonred (Jun 9, 2007)

My son has been in Iraq for 8 months..he has 8 left. He planned on coming home for 18 days in Jan. They told him (and others) that they could not come home until March. That's 11 months...11 away from his wife and children..I am just not real happy right now. I've ask him why or if they were given a reason..he has not replied yet..and might not can tell me!! errrrrrrrrrr


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

What they ought to do is call a cease fire for about a month and everyone take a break, chill, and get after it again!!!! Sounds familiar........USMC 68-69 RVN


----------



## Tucsonred (Jun 9, 2007)

He said right now there is nothing going on where he is. He's about 50 miles north of Baghdad. But, I agree with ya!! I know that has to be "mentally" stressing!! And thank you for your service!!


----------



## SoccerMomma (Sep 20, 2006)

How about sending me his name and address and my kiddos at Santa Fe HS will send him some letters and Christmas cards...and a little care package. That might help a little, we'd love to send some cheer to him. Please PM me his name and address and what his hometown is (the kids like ot know a few little things). Anyway, we'd love to be his Christmas elves!!!


----------



## Don Smith (Nov 24, 2007)

Things have changed a bunch since I was in the military. Then (61-69) an overseas tour was just that, and you came home at the end of your tour. I was in Europe for 5 years with no visit to the US and in VN for 11 months and only came home early from there because I was unable to continue flying. The military is sometimes very hard on the families of the troops and it's sometimes difficult to understand the reasoning behind some of the policies. Keep the faith and try to understand that the commanders are trying to do the best for the troops and the service and still finish their mission. Many thanks for your families sacrifice and our prayers are with you.


----------



## cabolew (Aug 12, 2005)

We appreciate your son's service. Even more during this holiday season!


----------

